# 'Ring of fire' eclipse 2021



## Kyle

When, where to watch it

Eclipse will be partially visible for the eastern US

The first solar eclipse of 2021 will be visible to the Northern Hemisphere on Thursday morning. 

It will appear as a "sunrise event," with the moon passing between the Earth and the sun and partially obscuring the star from view and leaving its outer ring exposed.

The annular "ring of fire" eclipse will be best viewed by residents of parts of Canada, Greenland and northern Russia, according to NASA.

From Washington, D.C., the agency noted the moon would block around 80% of the sun as it rises at 5:42 a.m. ET, rising higher and eventually ending around 6:29 a.m. ET.










						'Ring of fire' eclipse 2021: When, where to watch it
					

The first solar eclipse of 2021 is visible to the Northern Hemisphere on Thursday morning.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PJay




----------



## Sneakers

Except it's supposed to be cloudy in the AM and probably not visible as per noon DC weather report.


----------



## PJay

"Ring of fire" rose over U.S. East Coast this morning: Spectacular image of a partial solar eclipse shows the sun as a crescent as it rises over NYC.


----------



## Kyle

__





						Sunrise Solar Eclipse
					





					spaceweathergallery.com


----------



## NextJen

For us local folks, here is a shot taken at North Beach by my hopefully one day son in law.


----------



## PJay

Out of all the pictures I've seen.. that one should win an award or something..


----------



## RoseRed

NextJen said:


> For us local folks, here is a shot taken at North Beach by my hopefully one day son in law.
> View attachment 157492


OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Sneakers

I've seen some spectacular shots, and the one posted by @NextJen  is one of the best.  I didn't get up early enough for it, but understand the window of opportunity was very short.  

Thank you!


----------



## NextJen

Sneakers said:


> I've seen some spectacular shots, and the one posted by @NextJen  is one of the best.  I didn't get up early enough for it, but understand the window of opportunity was very short.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you. He is quite talented. Photography is not his full time job, but he has made money from doing weddings, framing and selling shots he's done, etc.


----------



## PrchJrkr

NextJen said:


> Thank you. He is quite talented. Photography is not his full time job, but he has made money from doing weddings, framing and selling shots he's done, etc.


Any hobby that makes you money is great. All mine revolve around boats which only cost me money.


----------



## ontheriver

PrchJrkr said:


> Any hobby that makes you money is great. All mine revolve around boats which only cost me money.



Definition:   Boat -   A hole in the water into which one pours money...


----------



## PrchJrkr

ontheriver said:


> Definition:   Boat -   A hole in the water into which one pours money...


Only mine are all trailered.


----------



## ontheriver

PrchJrkr said:


> Only mine are all trailered.



Once upon a time I had a Baybuilt named after me.  She sure was pretty.  So many good times on that boat.  Someone in 7D bought it.  Maybe a Norris?


----------



## NextJen

Well, my (hopefully one day soon) son in law didn't win grand prize in the DNR photo contest with the photo I posted above, but he is up for 'Fan Favorite'. There are some really great shots. If you care to look at the pics up for Fan Favorite they are here - 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?vanity=MarylandDNR&set=a.4611776428874395

If you care to look at the winners for the 2022 Calendar, they are here -
https://www.flickr.com/photos/marylanddnr/albums/72157719803018976


----------

